# Why do you have a cat?



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

I know this might sound like a silly question. Except I was thinking about it today because neither my boyfriend or I are cat people at all, yet we have a cat that we both enjoy, and is possibly the most spoiled feline I know (why does one cat need 6 cat trees?!). I probably wouldn't seek out another cat though, and I much prefer the company and loyalty of dogs (though ironically, I like the company of cat people more than dog people, this forum is much more positive than many dog ones). I think that the reason why I get along with my cat so well is that he prefers dogs over other cats too. :wink 


Obviously, I will be in the minority here as this is a cat forum and for most of you, a cat is likely your favorite animal, or at least your favorite animal to own. And I also don't think there is anything wrong with preferring one species (fish/cat/dog/horse/warthog) to the other, there is no one right answer! So for you, what makes cats the best for you? Is it a lifestyle thing? Their looks? How they domesticated themselves? Because they jump like superheros? They way they took over the internet? I'll stop now, so you can type! :2kitties


----------



## special_kitty (Dec 7, 2013)

I love cats BC they are loving and loyal but not needy like dogs can be. Of course my present kitty needs a bit more care then some, but she is so sweet that i don't mind.


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

Our cat, Emily had been abandoned near our townhouse development and one morning I heard her crying and went out to see what was wrong. She jumped into my lap and that was that. Never had a cat before, but now we do


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

They are small and don't bark like little dogs. Loyal yet independent. I love soft things and cats are soft sooo.. what other reason is needed?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

In all my adult life, I never had a pet except for three years of college/grad school with a guinea pig named Milstandard. Then in 2006, a year after I had bought my condo and knew it was where I wanted to stay for a while, I went to the local shelter and asked to see a cat. They brought out the cat that I had selected and it hid under a chair where I couldn't reach it. I talked to it for a while and dangled a teaser toy near it, but no response. So I asked to see another, a cat that had been in the shelter a while. They brought out Simon and he just kind of sat there and looked at me. I put the toy over to him and he looked at it and at me like I might be the stupidest human he'd ever encountered. Then I said his name and started talking to him. He came over, jumped in my lap, and put his head against my chest and that was it. I was from that point forward, destined to be a servant to cats. Simon is in my avatar photo and only lived three more years after that, but he definitely laid the groundwork for my life as a shelter volunteer and of course to Penny and Nala.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I am a dog person, too. But I grew up with cats and love them almost as much. And have longed for one since my childhood cats died. unfortunately, I had really bad allergies to cats, so never had another. After I discovered my allergies to them have almost completely disappeared, I decided it was time to get one! Fate stepped in anf handed me a deaf one to go with my deaf dogs! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Because they were feral cats that needed help. I would have a cat anyway, but that's how it's worked out for how I've got all my cats so far. I'm probably more of a dog person too, they tend to be more interactive, but I would always want both cats and dogs in my home. I love both species. And cats are usually less work, a nice bonus.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Because my apartment complex wouldn't let me have an elephant... or a giraffe... or a pony..... or a tiger...

so I got a cat.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Carmel said:


> And cats are usually less work, a nice bonus.


Unless their name is Munch! LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes... or Jasper. Man, some cats...


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

i grew up with both cats and dogs. i love them both. for me, there's just a love of cats in general -- everything about them. i will always share a home with at least one cat, as my house is truly a home when i share it with a cat(s).


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't know, I just love everything about cats! Honestly! I love how a lot of them always seem to act so superior, and yet then you can find some who have the disposition of a silly dog. I love how varied they all are in personality. I know people say the same thing for dogs, but for me, they always seem the same (not meant to offend, I know some dog people who feel the same way about cats!) I just, I completely adore them. I think kittens are the cutest things in the world, and adults cats are so sleek and gorgeous. I always think of them as being snake-like mammals, which I know might turn a lot of people off, but I love snakes too and think of them as being so elegant!

I have the cats I have now just because my family adopted them when I was younger (the youngest cat we have where I live I got when I was 11, and he's 7 now, so). The other one that lives at my dad's (where I visit often, but do not live) was a little stray that wondered up and couldn't say no to paying for completely. But now I know I will have cats for the rest of my life. I've always adored them, but never to this extend. They have been my absolute passion for the last few years and I want to devote any free time I have once I'm out of college to rescuing and caring for them.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll try to keep it short....ha..wife knew I had dogs around most of my life and we had some too. But she talked me into getting a siamese kitten and then a second one ("they do better as a pair")..ok, I relented.

The bigger siamese learned on his own to jump up and hit a light switch which turned off my stereo when I was listening to it and then enjoyed the chase which followed?

They were well behaved and smart.....(smarter than some dogs I have had but don't say I said that.) I still like dogs but they are high maintenance and predictable...cats are neither.

This pair had a chase sequence and it went like this: Wife and I laying on the couch watching tv and a swivel rocker next to the couch. The bigger cat nudged his buddy and ran from kitchen to liv room and would jump on the rocker which rocked back and propelled him forward off of it as the spring brought it forward, but the other cat met the rocker coming back so he didn't get propelled and would have to jump down on his own to continue the chase back to the kitchen. Then they would do it again, and again.

"Hey, I'm trying to watch tv here, guys!"....finally I moved the rocker so it wouldn't rock. They took off as before but this time there was no spring and the first cat just stopped and they both stopped. The bigger, our BluePoint, faced away from me on the floor in front of the couch and raised his hind end and tail exposing his you know what....then they both walked into the kitchen and laid down. (I swear this is what he did).

Wife asked if I got the message...I sputtered that he really didn't do that on purpose but she said I got them mad. "huh?" "no, ain't possible" but I got up and moved the rocker and pushed it to make it rock again. I saw the blue get up and look at his buddy, a Seal Point, and take off and the game resumed. "See, she said, laughing at me."

They were indoor only but we had gone to a hobby farm for a couple of years and the Blue got out one day and run over that night on the highway. We moved into her sisters house six months later and the Seal picked up the Feline virus (she let her cats out) and died from it.

We took in other cats, mostly abandoned or from shelters or given to us by neighbors cause they were too young or lost their mothers and sometimes had a dog also when we moved into the city but I found that cats have something in them that can't be explained but makes them more unique.

Given food and a clean liter box, a place to lay in the sun or enjoy the outdoors (I use pet cages attached to porch windows like you mount a window air conditioner), and they reward you with love and loyalty while keeping their independence.

Does that explain the difference? Or why I think one is a better companion that the other?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have always liked cats. They are independent, low maintenance, clean, beautiful, soft, they are the right size, they purr, intelligent. I have owned dogs in the past, guinea pigs, have fish and parakeets and a tortoise presently and love and spoil them all, but there is something about those kitties that make me happy.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Never had pets (only fishes) before and I have always wanted a poodle, if not then a silky terrier, a maltese, never ever dreamt I would one day end up with a cat, not especially when hubby is diabetic and can't afford a single scratch. In my mind, cats had always been ones that strays around, never kept indoor. I don't dislike any animal, infact, I wished I can have a horse, an elephant, a pig, a dolphin, penguin, whale, but alas no, these aren't allowed here or be kept in the house, lol...So, my only option is to watch animal documentary on TV.

Till now, sometimes, I still can't believe I am sharing a roof with a cat, unbelievable, sorry folks, I know its a cat lovers' forum, lol.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Ever since I was a baby, I've been around cats. To the point where it was just the thing to have in the house as much as you wouldn't be without a stove/oven, refrigerator, etc. I'm not saying a cat is an appliance LOL What I mean is a cat belongs in the house/family as much as anything else you couldn't live without. 

Oddly enough, as much as I have loved all of the cats I have lived with, I have never felt a closeness to any as much as I do Sadie Woo.

When she was first allowed to go out on her own it was within a week that she didn't return. She was shut up somewhere or being stubborn I didn't know which, all I know was it was the first time I was absolutely gut wrenched because a cat of mine, hadn't come home. I had others stay out much, MUCH longer. Why her, why was I so affected? I quietly cried myself to sleep.

Later that night, in the wee hours of the morning, I got up to go to the bathroom and there she was, at the foot of my bed, being cuddled and groomed by Belle.
I was never so glad to see a cat in all my life. I grabbed her and cuddled her and when I looked at her little face, she had a certain look, as if to say she loved me too. I had never seen a cat make that kind of eye contact before.
At that moment, it felt as if she reached right in and stole my heart.

Don't misunderstand, I adore all my kitties, there is just something with Sadie, I can't really explain it. I don't suppose I ever will. All I know is I have never felt such a heart connection with _any_ animal really.


----------



## AnakinSushi (Nov 25, 2013)

We got a cat because we couldn't afford a tiger, or Savannah breed.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Because when you finally do win their heart and their love you really do deserve it.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

They are furry
They PUUURRRR!!!
They "spazz" out when they play
They make pizzas
They love to chase things...anything
They look even more adorable sleeping
They have to "supervising" anything your working on


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

I think for our family that cats are lower-maintenance. It sounds like fun to take a dog for a walk occasionally, but I don't think anyone in my family would be dedicated enough to take it out daily. Cats are more independent and we can go away for a couple days without worrying about boarding or having a sitter. We tend to be more indoor people and our cats are indoor only. They are sweet and cuddly, but also do their own thing. Based on friends who have dogs, the cats seems less destructive, came potty-trained and clean themselves. I grew up on a farm, so it took awhile to adjust to having an animal in the house.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I always used to think I was more of a dog person, always wanted a dog even though we always had cats and never had a dog, but I came to the realization that even though our lifestyle right now would be all right for a dog, my future lifestyle would not be suited to a little canine, but a pair of cats would fit right in!

I used to be eh about cats, but after our last girl died and our house was a few months without a cat something clicked and I realized that I NEEDED another cat in the house. I was still "tripping" over her on my way to the bathroom at night even months after she died. So during Christmas vacation I convinced my mother and father to get another feline friend and then my mom my sister and I went off the the shelter to pick one out. We came home with Jacob and there have been absolutely no regrets. You know when you find your "soul" cat? Well our family found our "soul" cat. Even my dad makes kissy noises to him, and picks him up and snuggles him, it's strange 

And I'm not going to lie, I've snuggled with dogs, and I've snuggled with cats, and dogs just can't seem to snuggle on the same level as cats. And I love cat noises much more than dog noises, even the loud meowing.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

For most of my life I had a dog and at least one cat. About 15 years ago when my last cat died and my kids were older, I decided one animal was enough. I had a small 6 pound dog. This is the dog my kids wanted but they left the home and he was mine. But two cats needed rescuing on my street so I begrudgingly adopted them. My dog passed a few months later and now the cats keep me company. One is like my dog and hangs with me a lot. Honestly, I just am not thrilled about the long term commitment at this point in my life but they are my cats now. I still feel more like a dog person but I can feel close to a cat too. This forum has helped me a lot to understand cats again.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

gizmothecat said:


> They make pizzas


........ like this?


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I couldn't have a home without atleast one of both... my husband takes care of the dog mostly and I'm on cat duty... but we both adore all of the animals. We have three now and its a bit much but feels perfect. I can't imagine two dogs though since our dog is so high energy and emotionally needy lol .. but he's perfect and he fell into our laps.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

0ozma said:


> ........ like this?


Pusheeen is pretty hilarious!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have no idea why, but I have been a crazy cat person since I was a little kid. I don't care much for dogs....except for my own dog. I like her. Kind of like some people like their own kids, but they don't really care for other peoples kids, LOL. That's me with kids too  

Sometimes I tell Greta, my dog, "Greta, I love you, but kitties are cuter, sweeter and they smell better than you", and then I laugh and say "well....thats not exactly true, they aren't really that sweet, they are kind of jerks....but they do smell WAY better than you!" I have LOTS of conversations with my dog and my cats. LIke any good crazy cat lady.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I've always shared my home with cats. A few years before I came on the scene, my parents adopted Spunky and Fraidy, and we had them until I was in high school, when they passed away, Spunky first and Fraidy 7 or 8 months later, at about 21 years old. We didn't get another cat for a year or two after they died, but there was never any question about whether or not we _would_ be getting another cat; it was just assumed. 

One day my mother, out of nowhere, asked if I wanted to take a trip to the animal shelter with her to pick out a cat, which is when Galileo came into our lives.  My mother had initially only planned on ever having 2 kitties at a time, but the other 4 just sort of showed up at the right times, I guess: Dante was a feral kitten that my brother found; Cosette was found as a kitten by one of my sister's friends; and Autumn and Ramona were trapped by me at the feral colony at my workplace.

I love animals in general, and I would love to have a dog someday, but I can't imagine _not_ having cats. I love how cats are all such individuals with their own quirky little idiosyncrasies. I know that dogs are very similar in that regard, but I've never had a dog, and I don't currently have time for one--my super busy lifestyle wouldn't be fair to a dog. I like that I can have cats without having to schedule my life around them. I don't have to worry about rushing home to take a cat out for a walk or to go to the bathroom in the backyard, and my cats don't bark incessantly or destroy my house if I'm _not_ always there to make sure that they get multiple hour-long walks everyday. Cats sleep most of the time, and can amuse themselves in ways that dogs can't, so I don't have to feel bad or guilty for being away at work all day. And, when I do arrive home, they're still always there to greet me. 

My cats make me smile when I think about them, and being able to go home and see them at the end of a long day is something I always look forward too. Animals provide such unconditional love and acceptance, and I've come to really appreciate the way that cats, in particular, share that with their special people.


----------



## Dadof2Kitten (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't think I am really a cat person yet, but I am getting there quick. I still think of myself more as Tesla's person, since I feel he just decided to stay with us. After, staying a week with us, I think he decided it's time to bring my siblings into this house, so they can see my humans. However, among all the qualities of the cats that I have seen so far in Tesla and Indie, I love how I feel when they both are purring. I don't know what it is about the purring, but when they come near or even sleeping by themselves and start purring I feel really calm. Maybe it's like a white noise machine that just helps me relax.


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

I adopted Smokey from the yard when his Mom moved the litter and lost count. He lived with us for 18 years.
I adopted Lexi when she showed up in the yard and refused to be run off by Smokey. She has been with us for 9 years.
I adopted Buddy from the local rescue group after Smokey died. Lexi was always stand offish, and Buddy just reached out of the cage with his paw poking until he was picked. He has been with us for 2 years. After his arrival, Lexi became a lap cat.
Mooch, the most recent back yard cat is a work in progress and may never make it inside. If you are accepted by a cat you will have a bond that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I never liked cats. I care for them because they need someone to. I never saw a stray dog here. I adore my house cats and my yard cats, and any cat in need. I live for them.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm just a sucker for animals - at present I have seven cats and only one outnumbered dog but it could be the other way around. But I LOVE my cats and wouldn't change them for the world.


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

Great responses everyone! I think things might be different for me if cats in my life had been more tolerant of each other. Right now, if I wanted to add another cat I know I would go through marking/spraying, clawing, hissing, and growling, with only a slight glimmer of hope that they would eventually be friends at the end (thanks Midas...). Even though I grew up in a multi-cat household, none of the cats really ever bonded, and we literally kept a rescued female and her kittens (found very pregnant, gave birth the next day, kept the litter of two with the mom). At best, the cats tolerated each other. We just had enough space that everyone could have theirs without too much issue (indoor/outdoor cats too). On the other hand, if I wanted to add another dog, I could easily do so. With the exception of size issues, I can pretty much always get a dog to fit into the pack. Of course I see all the wonderful pictures people have of cats snuggling with each other, so I know that is a thing (heck, my sister has that), it just hasn't ever been a thing for me, and the spraying thing is a huge deterrent. If cats couldn't spray I would probably have more than one I think.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

I think the real question should be .. why DON'T you have a cat lol.

Cats are easier to take car of than dogs, they're funny, they have good personalities, they're social, they're independent, they're cute, they're fairly low maintenance, and according to the medical community they help reduce stress .. I love both cats & dogs, so I'm more than bias lol.



0ozma said:


> They are small and don't bark like little dogs.


are you sure about that?


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I wish my cat was easier than my dog lol with her seasonal skin allergies shr is very high maintenance

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

BigLittleSmall said:


> are you sure about that?


Hah, I've seen that before... but that isn't a real cat so we can ignore that video.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Because I have always wanted a dragon but they don't exist.

I think I love cats because I have always had one. I love their personalities. I love their snuggle factor. I love just having them around. When I am depressed or sick, I need a cat with me. Sounds silly, I know!

And I prefer scooping out a litter box on my time over walking a dog and scooping up on the dog's time. I don't have to take the cat to the litter box when I would rather be in bed.

Another reason is because cats seem to be in more need of rescuing. Our nearby shelter has a alarmingly high kill rate for cats and a very low one for dogs. 

I need cats and they need me. It just works out that way.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Fate is why I have cats. My son brought me my first kitten and it spiralled from there. I kept volunteering to walk dogs but when shelters found out I was cat savvy I get thrown in with cats. Cats are kind of second class citizens in the rescue world so I decided to focus on helping them. I love all animals and hope to add dogs to my fur family. And dreaming even bigger a horse.

I'm blessed to have journeyed together with the cats in my life. They have taught me so much and the love and laughter they've given me is priceless!


----------



## Sundancekat (Jul 27, 2013)

I had lost Andy, my previous cat, a few months earlier, and was going through some really really bad times at home. I prayed and asked God for *something* to make being at home easier, *something* to make it worth it to walk through the door every night, and He answered me with a little black ball of furr and purrs. Which is also why she's named 'Ruth' ('Ruth' means 'Friend', according that book in my Bible). Winston... Well, who can resist a little man who comes with a built in tux?


----------



## xResuRRectionZ (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a cat, because I grew up with a cat and can´t imagine a life without 
And I love it to cuddly with my cat


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I grew up with 1 cat & 2 dogs & loved both animals. 

My husband & I had 2 cats Patches & KC. They were his first cats & our first kids & he grew to love them. We miss them so much.

Now, we have 1 cat (Shadow) & 1 dog. I like having a cat around to take care of critters since we live in a suburb with field mice & moles etc. Plus, they make us happy. But, Shadow will be our last cat that we have. She is our 2nd cat with FLUTD & I don't want to deal with that again. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doodler (Feb 27, 2013)

I hate to be the one to break the news to you; you have 1 cat and 6 cat trees. You are a cat person. 

We have both dogs and cats. I love them all, but I think I like the ease of care the cats require best. They're on auto pilot most of the day and aren't as demanding for my attention.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Simply put, I have a cat because she chose to adopt me


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

0ozma said:


> They are small and don't bark like little dogs. Loyal yet independent. I love soft things and cats are soft sooo.. what other reason is needed?


also they are pretty much self-service

i make sure they have fresh food, water fountain clean and with fresh cool water and a clean litter box

don't have to walk them twice a day

nonetheless, i have fun with dogs that belong to other people and play with them too but watching tv late at night with one of my furballs laying on my feet keeping them warm is nice.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Because Seven was on the office dorstep one day, more dead than alive. I took him in help him get better and the temporary stay turned in a permanent one. Before this i considered myself a dog person and did not apreciate cats because the only cat contact i had before was semi feral outdoor cats and one semi feral indoor cat.
Now i know i'm equally a dog and cat person :>


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

We never had cats before but when we found these two running wild my heart just melted and that was it.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I love cats. They provide companionship without needing as much care as a dog. We're empty nesters. I work from home. I love our cats so much partly because I'm with them so much. I love the cats personalities. I love the feel of holding a cat and hearing it purr. I love the softness of their fur.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

Cats are useful. My current cat is a great mouser, which has come in handy more often than I would expect. I like an animal to sit in my lap and show me affection, but not lick my face or jump at me. It is rare to need obedience training for a cat, or take them out in frigid temperatures to do their business. I like that I can leave my cats for several days without worry, as dog owners need to get back within hours. 

There is less commitment with a cat, but still companionship and entertainment. I have had cats all my life, and it makes a place more like home with a cat curled up somewhere.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cats are living art!
Cats are entertaining! 
Cats are warm and fuzzy!
Cats are soothing!
Cats help keep us on our toes!
Cats can teach us about emphasizing...
Cats can teach us about being humble...
Cats fill our hearts with an indefinable 
joy...
Cats teach us about being unselfish when its time to surrender them at the end of their journey...
Cats fill our lives with a little bit of 'wildness' that lives in and resonates in all Cat Peoples Hearts...

This is why I have cats...and they have me...


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

When I was little, I reeeaaalllyyyy wanted a cat. My mom was up to it but my dad wasn't. Eventually he warmed up to the idea and when I was 5 years old my mom brought home a kitten as a surprise. He was from the litter of a friend's cat, and I had picked him out without realizing it (my mom took me to my friend's house, and asked me which kitten was my favorite one. He was the only black & white (tuxedo)- the others were all black- and he had a different personality than the others. I didn't realize she was asking me because she wanted to get one for me). I just thought cats were super cute and that's why I wanted him. It turned out that I liked him for a lot of reasons other than just because he was cute! He lived to be 16, and I was sooooooooo sad after he died. He lived with me from when I was 5 until I was 21. Anyway, I was already a cat person since I had one almost my whole life, so a little while after he died we picked out two kittens. One of them died a couple of years ago but the other one is alive and kicking at the age of 10. I live in my own house now and of course I wanted to get a cat! Cats are just so silly and interesting and good buddies. Mine basically follows me around my house. When I go to the bathroom he sits outside the door waiting for me. haha. He's good company and he sits on me and sleeps on my bed with me. Awww. I just love cats.
Plus, the don't smell bad or lick your face like dogs do! eww. And you don't have to get up at 5 AM to walk them. and you can leave them alone for 24 hours if you need to without them flipping out. And they don't bark....


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I never had a cat growing up. My parents weren't really big animal people, s one dog was plenty until I finally convinced them I was old enough to have my own pet (not kitties, yet, I got a hamster).

My parents always said "Rebecca, when you own your own house and pay for all your own things you may have as many pets as you like." And now the idea of them thinking back on that and thinking 'WHY did we say that!' is hilarious! 

I've thought about why I ended up with 4 cats, and the truth is that it's because I'm an animal person. I lived without a pet for all of 2 months...before I found out the dorm would let me have a fish if the tank was small.

I moved into a place with a bunch of other broke kids (all of us were between 18-20 and BROKE) and they had a cat...who wasn't taken care of at all because her 'owner' was a jerk. (yeah, longer story but that's the short version.)

I ended up with a cat, who hated me. Took me a while but she came around, and now my Jitzu is a much easier cat to live with at the time. (Turns out it's hard to be nice when you've got awful allergies, crazy hormones, and a wicked UTI. Who would have though. *eye roll*)

All of my cats were kitties that came to me through circumstance. Torri was found in a field and brought to the pet store I was working at, no one would take her.

Doran was left abandoned in my back yard by his feral mum, and then abandoned by an adopter who never came to get him.

Muffin was a feral kit born to Doran mum, her second litter, and after a nasty neighbor threatened to catch and kill him he came inside to live with us. The plan was to adopt him out - that's why we called him Muffin, as a joke. "Who calls their cat Muffin, and a BOY no less." Lol, me. It's actually Fuzz Muffin. - but him and Doran bonded so closely and Doran was a little monster with the girls. He needed a playmate.

So, we have 4 cats. And no dog, lol. I have always loved dogs, and now I get my puppy time by playing, walking, and training other people's dogs.

I still don't call myself a 'cat person' because I feel it's too limiting. Not to mention unfair to the rest of our menagerie


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

I never used to give much thought about cats, Didn't really care about them at all until one day just over 6 years ago a random cat just wandered into my house and fell asleep on rug in front of the fire lol, He stayed for 3 days then just disappeared (wish I knew what happened to him).

Anyway those 3 days where enough to convince me I was indeed a cat person and I got my buddy Gizmo a few days later.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

DaveMB said:


> I never used to give much thought about cats, Didn't really care about them at all until one day just over 6 years ago a random cat just wandered into my house and fell asleep on rug in front of the fire lol, He stayed for 3 days then just disappeared (wish I knew what happened to him).
> 
> Anyway those 3 days where enough to convince me I was indeed a cat person and I got my buddy Gizmo a few days later.


Perhaps sleeping on a nice comfy rug in front of a toasty warm fire was on his "bucket list"


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

DaveMB said:


> I never used to give much thought about cats, Didn't really care about them at all until one day just over 6 years ago a random cat just wandered into my house and fell asleep on rug in front of the fire lol, He stayed for 3 days then just disappeared (wish I knew what happened to him).


Aww! how cute! That's sort of like the time I walked out of my house and this little tuxedo cat tried to get in my house. I didn't let him because I have a cat that doesn't like other cats. So I pet him for a while but he was meowing so insistently at my door that I went in like a ninja in order for him not to get in, and brought him out some food. He scarfed it down and I haven't seen him since! It's so weird that a cat wouldn't come back to a house where he had been fed. I think he was a stray because he was skinny and had a gross wound near his ear.


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

I've always been a dog person, my whole life until recently. Now I'm a 'both' person. In fact, I used to be scared of cats, thinking they are sneaky and always looking for an excuse to scratch or bite me. I was obviously ignorant to how incredibly wonderful and smart they are. My current cat and dog are actually staying with my parents since I moved out of the house with my husband. So right now although I am petless, I don't think I will want a dog in the future, for the sole reason of them being high maintenance. Walking, picky feeding, health issues and costing more at the vets, difficulty with planning the day and boarding, etc. They are just more expensive and more difficult to care for properly. You need more time, energy, and money. As much as I love them, I rather someone a lot more dedicated have a dog then me adopting one in the future. I would rather have a cat. I am hoping to either buy or adopt a Devon Rex in the future. Maybe a year?

I'm very excited...cats are fabulous, hilarious, smart, sweet, independent yet loving, and just great all around pets.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

lol...I don't know, just ended with one (fate as someone here ever said) and a scratchy, bity and scaredy one that is FIV+.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a cat because I love cats. They can help you feel better when you are sick and can cheer you up when you are having a bad day. 

MowMow: you do know that cats are just miniature big cats? The difference is that the small cats are domesticated and the big cats are wild.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Krista my father did the same thing with me. It was a Siamese who became a big mellow guy who rode in my bike basket without a fuss. He was my companion and anchor while growing up. I know he is the reason I have an affinity with all cats


----------



## iLoveSpooky (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a cat for many reasons. The first, quite honestly, is because my wife had cats and dogs her entire childhood and was really upset that we didn't have one. I never had any interest in having pets growing up - wasn't a dog person and was allergic to cats.

We found out about Siberian cats being one of the least allergenic breeds, and I agreed to do several visits with one to see if I could handle it. I took the leap of faith, we got out cat (Spooky), and it has been great.

Now I can't imagine my life without a cat. She is such a great companion, full of so much happiness, energy, and love. She wants nothing more than to spend time with us, play, and just enjoy life.

I am the type of person that is high-anxiety. I worry about everything pretty much all the time. When I spend time with my cat, I am able to slow down, relax, quiet my mind, and just enjoy the simple beauty in everyday life. Having my cat laying in my lap purring loudly is just about the most soothing thing I have experienced.

So yeah, I love my cat.


----------



## carriej (Dec 14, 2013)

I had been obsessed with cats from birth. Some of my earliest memories were asking for a cat. At the time, I lived in the country with my grandparents. They told me that in order to have a cat I had to be 5 years old.

On my 5th birthday we went to an old barn about 10 minutes from our homestead, and I was aloud to pick out any cat I wanted.

I immediately went and picked the biggest, orangest, snarliest tom cat that was there. My grandfather tried to convince me to take a kitten, but I loved him. I named him Taffy, and I don't think he had a single tooth in his mouth lol.

We brought him home but man he was wild! However he never once was mean to me, and I lost him when I was around 10 (he was probably very old when we got him). We had lots of adventures in the backyard and because of him I will always have a special place in my heart for orange tabbies.

I have had cats ever since. I love cats... Nothing can make the troubles and stress of the world disappear faster than petting a purring cat. However, the loss of a cat is nearly unbearable. I lost him; a tabby named two-tone, a tuxedo boy named whiskers, a tabby named Mickey, A maine **** named Star, and a tiny little kitten named "Tiny". My oldest living cat, who still lives at the homestead with my grandparents is almost 17 years old, her name is Snoops. 

And I have three here with me, the oldest here being nearly 8.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Whomever said that having cats is cheaper than having dogs is so totally wrong! I suppose that against a larfe or giant dog, they're cheaper... but my one cat costs the same to feed and house as all three of my dogs. Cat food is EXPENSIVE! And Munch eats ALOT lol. Seriously. My 10lb cat eats more than my 2 dachshunds combined! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tweeters (Jan 12, 2014)

I have my kitties because I have always known I'd want pets. I'm finally at a place in my life where having to care for an animal is possible and fair to the pet. I have my specific cats b/c they were found in a garage and being cared for by my co-worker's mom. One night after work we went to go play with the kittens, and I became super attached to my little Rosie girl. I asked my landlords at the time if I could have a cat, and they told me they'd think about it. In the meantime my friend sent me this picture of Rosie:








I was convinced the landlords would say yes, but they didn't. So I moved about a month later and brought home Jack with Rosie so she would have a friend. Even though I picked out Rosie first, I love my little Jack SO much. It's funny how you can love your pets so differently. They both have qualities that I adore and I am so glad I have both of them.

My sister has 3 cats, and I used to think she was crazy, but I totally don't anymore. Cats are the most charming, fun little animals. I used to want a dog, but I'm not even sure about that anymore!!!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Because a house isn't a home without a cat!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Now that I'm on my own and have Ellie - it made me realize just _how much_ I prefer cats. Ellie is loving and needy to just the right extent, but she's perfectly content with doing her own thing as well. She meows and purrs instead of barks. She's clean and soft and always smells good. She doesn't chew my possessions up. Cats are almost like clean, friendly little roommates, except you have to scoop their poop and feed them.

I love dogs, don't get me wrong... but cats are so much more fitting for my life in the foreseeable future.


----------



## calypsocoin (Jan 20, 2014)

I grew up with cats and dogs (usually one of each at a time), so I love both but tend to lean towards cats. One of the main reasons I love cats so much is really simple and kind of silly, but I love the way they show affection. I love the way a cat approaches you, rubs against your leg, claims ownership, or rubs his head against your hand while your scratching his chin. I love that feeling so much. Dogs sit and lap up affection, cats return it as equals. To me there is no other animal in the world that can compare to petting a cat.


----------

